# Enrolling in a french university with an american degree.



## sushixmii (2 mo ago)

Hi everybody! 

I am an American living in France with my husband. I am currently pursuing an online psychology degree in the United States while living in France and will be graduating with an Associate's in Psychology in early 2024. I would like to pursue my Bachelor's in Psychology here, but I'm feeling very lost on how to begin this process when the time comes, I've emailed the university I want to attend and they haven't been much help at all, but I currently live too far to go in person to ask. 

Basically, I'm wondering if anybody has had experience with this, and would really appreciate a push in the right direction on figuring out this process. I can give more detail if needed, as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may find out more of what you need to know by consulting Campus France. This is normally the agency for foreign students (i.e. those coming from the US and elsewhere) to get assistance with immigration as well as recognition of qualifications, etc. But it's a readily available source and you certainly don't have to apply through Campus France just because you have collected some information off their website.
Étudiant | Campus France Studying in France (or use the French language part of the site if you prefer).
French degrees, LMD system and equivalences | Campus France This page gives you information about equivalencies between degrees obtained elsewhere and the French system. Just be aware that for the French system, they often insist that an American student complete the first year of university in the US to be considered the equivalent of a French bac recipient. (Figure that the full French primary and secondary system actually runs for 13 years rather than 12 like in the US and it kind of makes sense.) So you may be looking at starting fresh in the French university system - but the "bachelor degree" takes only 3 years of study, so it kind of makes sense.


----------



## sushixmii (2 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> You may find out more of what you need to know by consulting Campus France. This is normally the agency for foreign students (i.e. those coming from the US and elsewhere) to get assistance with immigration as well as recognition of qualifications, etc. But it's a readily available source and you certainly don't have to apply through Campus France just because you have collected some information off their website.
> Étudiant | Campus France Studying in France (or use the French language part of the site if you prefer).
> French degrees, LMD system and equivalences | Campus France This page gives you information about equivalencies between degrees obtained elsewhere and the French system. Just be aware that for the French system, they often insist that an American student complete the first year of university in the US to be considered the equivalent of a French bac recipient. (Figure that the full French primary and secondary system actually runs for 13 years rather than 12 like in the US and it kind of makes sense.) So you may be looking at starting fresh in the French university system - but the "bachelor degree" takes only 3 years of study, so it kind of makes sense.


Thank you for the information! What you said about the american student having to complete a year of university in the US is true, im currnetly taking a two year online degree while living overseas because of that issue.


----------

